# Help needed!!! Agressive male pigeon



## Mystic_Mess (Apr 2, 2021)

I have a pet pigeon named Frijole. I recently got him around a month ago. We got him from this guy's house who had a coup full of pigeons. Ever since he got home, he has been wing-flapping and biting me, and just overall aggressive. He doesn't seem to trust me whatsoever. I feed him and give him water, and he seems to be fine with that. He lets me do that at the very least, but as soon as I inch my hand a little closer to him he starts getting aggressive. Also, whenever I am near him, or my hand is, he starts cooing quite loudly. I'm not sure if I've done something wrong, or if the man previously to me treated him differently. I've tried following other videos and other advice to try and get him to trust me, but it overall isn't working. Is there any way I can fix this and attempt to get a bond with him?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's normal for him to act that way, he was kept with other pigeons previously and must be very scared and unsure about what is going on. Even a handraised baby will act that way when he gets older. I personally would take him back and rather get a youngster. Another thing to remember, no human can ever replace the company of another pigeon. They prefer to be with their own kind.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

It would help to get him a female.


----------

